# Send ups



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey
I would appreciate it if you people from different colleges of 1 year MBBS who have taken their send up papers to share their question papers here.


----------



## minioo1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I will update my first year papers soon
anyone with 2nd year papers please also share their papers. thanks


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes any one who has just given their send up exams or after they give their send up exams kindly share them here


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

nice thread! I will soon update!


----------

